# DVD Raffle: Lance Armstrong - Behind The Legend



## dmoan (24 Nov 2009)

Free to a good home(!)

DVD of 'Lance Armstrong: The Man Behind the Legend' - free to anyone who wants it. Unwanted free gift for subscribing to Procycling, or something like that a while ago.

Just post below and I'll draw the 'winning' name out of a hat at the weekend.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2009)

yep, chuck me in squire


----------



## Panter (24 Nov 2009)

Oooh, oooh, me please


----------



## dmoan (24 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> yep, chuck me in squire



Just as long as you promise never to send it back to me!


----------



## eldudino (25 Nov 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Soltydog (25 Nov 2009)

pop my name in the hat too please


----------



## addictfreak (25 Nov 2009)

Yep me too please, big lance fan


----------



## mad al (25 Nov 2009)

Ooooooooooooo yes please, I could watch that when I climb on the turbo

Al


----------



## jasonmccullum (27 Nov 2009)

count me in to please


----------



## JiMBR (27 Nov 2009)

me too please


----------



## ACS (28 Nov 2009)

Me to please


----------



## JiMBR (28 Nov 2009)

Ahh, go on...me too please.


----------



## ACS (28 Nov 2009)

& me please


----------



## dan_bo (28 Nov 2009)

ooh go on then


----------



## dan_bo (28 Nov 2009)

please


----------



## dmoan (30 Nov 2009)

And the winner is ...

jasonmccullum!

PM me your address details and I'll pop the book in the post tommorow!


----------



## jasonmccullum (2 Dec 2009)

Recieved the DVD this morning. Thank You Very Much


----------



## OLDSHUNTER (11 Dec 2009)

*raffle*

I me anaw


----------

